# Kragelandsvannet - wer kennt diesen see?



## Hov (21. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wir überlegen, einen Urlaub an diesem See zu verbringen. Er liegt in Südnorwegen. Wir waren noch nie in Norwegen. Wer war schon mal da und kann mir Tips geben? Interessant wären vorkommende Fischarten, Angelmethoden, andere Gewässer in der Nähe, Uferangeln möglich?

Es wäre toll, wenn mir jemand Auskunft geben könnte.

Viele Grüße
Hov


----------



## Dieter1952 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kragelandsvannet - wer kennt diesen see?*



Hov schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir überlegen, einen Urlaub an diesem See zu verbringen. Er liegt in Südnorwegen. Wir waren noch nie in Norwegen. Wer war schon mal da und kann mir Tips geben? Interessant wären vorkommende Fischarten, Angelmethoden, andere Gewässer in der Nähe, Uferangeln möglich?
> 
> ...


 
_Meinst du den See bei Kvinesdal ?_


----------



## holgi123 (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kragelandsvannet - wer kennt diesen see?*

Hallo Dieter,

ich weiß nicht ob Hov den See bei Kvinesdal meint.
Ich werde jedoch mit meiner Familie und einer befreundeten Familie im juli 2009 dort zwei Wochen Urlaub machen.(An dem See bei Kvinesdal)
Kennst du den See ?

Gruß Holger


----------



## Hov (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kragelandsvannet - wer kennt diesen see?*

Hallo Dieter,

ja, Kvinesdal liegt in der Nähe. Der See scheint direkt an der Strasse Nr 42 zwischen Sandvand und Stakkeland zu liegen.

Viele Grüße und einen guten Rutsch.

Thomas


----------



## holgi123 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kragelandsvannet - wer kennt diesen see?*

Moin,

Urlaub am Kragelandvatnet ist leider vorbei.
Kurz zu meinen Angelerlebnissen. Wir haben dort leider nur kleine Forellen gefangen. Die hatten alle um die ca. 30 cm. Oder halt noch kleiner (die schwimmen aber wieder) Die Fische waren aber sehr schlank und sahen sehr klein aus. Geschmack war sehr gut.
Zum Urlaub machen ist der See okay. Gute Bademöglichkeiten die Häuser sind gut ausgestattet. Nervig waren die kleinen Stechfliegen die jedoch nur von Mitte Juni bis Mitte Juli (Aussage vom Hausmeister) auftreten. Abends war an Angeln nur mit Vollausstattung zu denken. (Langes Hemd, Moskitonetz über dem Gesicht, lange Hose)

Gruß Holger


----------

